# Tough Decision



## aXaki (Feb 12, 2013)

im really confused between Sony alpha SLT A37 with kit lens (18-55) or Sony Cyber-shot HX200V and Nikon P510

what i want is a very good focus to take portraits of me and my fiance

 and landscapes because i travel a lot 

i dont care about the size or weight 

quality > zoom

note: this is the very first camera that i ever buy 

sorry about my english its not my first language ^^


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 12, 2013)

I would get a DSLR, if that's the case. More room for you to grow in to, and just more than you can do with it in general. 

I wouldn't buy an SLT, personally, like the A37 you mentioned. I would instead opt for an optical viewfinder. Nikon and Canon are worth looking at too.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 12, 2013)

Hands down the a37!!!

The other cameras you mentioned are super zoom with smaller sensor, not comparison the a37 while is Sony entry level DSLR is still aDSLR with an excellent croped sensor.


----------



## aXaki (Feb 13, 2013)

okay, thanks for the quick replies ^^
but what do you guys suggest because i have a tight budget ^^
for nikon, canon or sony ?
and is it a bad idea to buy a used dslr ? (because i heard some stories about shutter life)


i need a cheap dslr ^^


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 13, 2013)

If you're looking for a superzoom, I'd go with either the Nikon or Canon SX40, you could find both online for $250 used. If you think your ready for a dslr then go that route. I think with the Canon sx40 you'll be all set for a while. 

As far as cheap dslr, you could find canons xti xsi and similar models fairly affordable used.


----------



## aXaki (Feb 13, 2013)

What about sony Alpha A700k i saw some good cheap ones ? its a dSLR too ^^


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 13, 2013)

aXaki said:
			
		

> What about sony Alpha A700k i saw some good cheap ones ? its a dSLR too ^^



Let me modify my original statement: I would never buy a Sony camera ever again. 

If that's what your heart is set on and you REALLY like Sony, go for it. Be prepared to spend more on glass (unless you use only Minolta lenses), and be prepared for the lack of availability of used equipment. 

If you go Canon or Nikon, those issues will not exist.


----------



## aXaki (Feb 13, 2013)

can u suggest a good nikon/canon camera with good quality not more than 300 GBP with lens ofcourse ^^
used is no problem just suggest a good camera for me ^^


----------



## goodguy (Feb 13, 2013)

Nikon D3100 is a nice entry level camera and if you can afford it then the D5100 is one level above it and is a fantastic camera.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 13, 2013)

aXaki said:
			
		

> can u suggest a good nikon/canon camera with good quality not more than 300 GBP with lens ofcourse ^^
> used is no problem just suggest a good camera for me ^^



40D, 50D, 5D mark I, Rebel T1i, T2i. All good starter cameras


----------



## ConradM (Feb 13, 2013)

aXaki said:


> okay, thanks for the quick replies ^^
> but what do you guys suggest because i have a tight budget ^^
> for nikon, canon or sony ?
> and is it a bad idea to buy a used dslr ? (because i heard some stories about shutter life)
> ...



You won't find a better DSLR on a budget than a Sony Alpha. Way more bang for your buck. Don't listen to tyler, his sole purpose is to come into the Sony subforum and troll all day long.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 13, 2013)

I didn't even check what forum this is in. I saw it in current threads on my phone. Stop getting so angry about Sony being inconvenient for a photographer to get into the field with. Everything I said was true. He asked about cameras other than just Sony too, btw.


----------



## ConradM (Feb 13, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> I didn't even check what forum this is in. I saw it in current threads on my phone. *Stop getting so angry about Sony being inconvenient for a photographer to get into the field with.* Everything I said was true. He asked about cameras other than just Sony too, btw.



What? :lmao: How do you figure. Are we talking about pro's or someone that's buying their first DSLR?  Because if it's the latter the Sony is the better option. Having a live view EVF takes all the guess work out of it and drastically reduces the learning curve. 

As far as your lens argument, I just looked up 70-200's for sony and cannon. The cannon glass with IS is $500 more than the 70-200 from sony. :lmao:  that has to be considered since all A-mount lenses effectively have IS. 

The only think you might be right about is the availability of used equipment.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 14, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> I didn't even check what forum this is in. I saw it in current threads on my phone. Stop getting so angry about Sony being inconvenient for a photographer to get into the field with. Everything I said was true. He asked about cameras other than just Sony too, btw.



And I just thought you liked to whine alot.


----------



## aXaki (Feb 14, 2013)

okay now since im sticking with Sony alpha again
i have to choose between *a37 *or *a390 *or *a450* or *a700* (I know that it has CCD sensor but maybe it will take better pics cuz its in a better camer compared to the a37 ?? *just wonderin*)
not to mention that the EVF of the a37 is so bad 800x600 :/
and lcd has horrible resolution aswell

so somebody advise me im losing my mind here ^^

i need camera that takes pro pictures, and im good with technology cuz im a geek  (Developer) so i will adjust quickly with the camera

*Note: I wont be changing the lens soon.*
*If you guys found any cheap used sony camera for sale plz link me ^^ (anywhere in europe tho)*




didnt like canon or nikon starters cameras sorry tyler :/


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 14, 2013)

aXaki said:


> okay now since im sticking with Sony alpha again
> i have to choose between *a37 *or *a390 *or *a450* or *a700* (I know that it has CCD sensor but maybe it will take better pics cuz its in a better camer compared to the a37 ?? *just wonderin*)
> not to mention that the EVF of the a37 is so bad 800x600 :/
> and lcd has horrible resolution aswell
> ...



You want something that has the Live-mos technology. This is where you get a real time display of what the final picture will be like. Only the a37 has this of the cameras you listed. So if you want something better it will require a higher investment. I would recommend something like the a580 if you can find one or an a65 or a77. The a580 still has a ovf with a pentaprism where the other two are evf.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 14, 2013)

$600 buy it now

Sony ? Alpha A580 16 2 MP Digital SLR Camera Black Kit w DT 18 55mm Sam 027242816534 | eBay


----------



## Nervine (Feb 15, 2013)

If you wait a few weeks the A58 will be released/announced. 


New A38 was to be the same but I think at last minute they pulled it. 


Ultimately if both of these are out on 20th or at least announced all previous models should drop in price. May help you get better savings for the entry levels. 

I have the A55 and love it, looking to get A78 once released.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Benco (Feb 15, 2013)

ConradM said:


> aXaki said:
> 
> 
> > okay, thanks for the quick replies ^^
> ...



Do you mean SLTs? I thought Sony had stopped making DSLRs


----------



## aXaki (Feb 15, 2013)

Sony is still making both SLTs and dSLRs


----------



## cosmonaut (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree with the DSLR/SLT idea. You open up for many more options. There really aren't any bad cameras out there. I would be looking at the a77 or D7000. Try and get body only and invest in better than a kit lens.


----------



## argieramos (Feb 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Let me modify my original statement: I would never buy a Sony camera ever again.
> 
> If that's what your heart is set on and you REALLY like Sony, go for it. Be prepared to spend more on glass (unless you use only Minolta lenses), and be prepared for the lack of availability of used equipment.
> 
> If you go Canon or Nikon, those issues will not exist.



Maybe Nikon, but I wouldn't recommend a canon. Their IQ is bad in comparison to Sony and Nikon. It's a fact. Their Pro cameras don't even have AF light assist lol

If you don't want an SLT and want to stick ti DSLR, go for the Nikon. Don't even consider a Canon


----------



## kassad (Feb 28, 2013)

aXaki said:


> Sony is still making both SLTs and dSLRs



No Sony only makes SLTs  I believe the a580 was the last reflex mirror camera they made.   For some reason they started refering to the SLTs as DSLRs after the a580 was discontinued even though they do not have reflex mirrors.


----------

